
A nimble robot dog: Meet A1, a lifelike four-legged robot - mariuz
https://twitter.com/XHNews/status/1302507328642543617
======
samcheng
Something about the 'tippy taps' that the robots are making when not moving is
pretty unsettling to me. Definitely in the 'uncanny valley.' Spot from Boston
Dynamics doesn't do the 'tippy taps' \- but I remember their older models did.

It looks a lot like what Boston Dynamics had maybe 5 years ago or so. With
nice modern batteries I assume. Any clever innovation here?

~~~
phendrenad2
Yeah and it seems like a hack. "We can't figure out where the leg is, so slam
it into the ground until it stops. Twice a second." Reminds me of resetting
servo motors, or printers.

------
Gys
A few days ago I backed this tiny version of Spot:
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/petoi/bittle/descriptio...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/petoi/bittle/description)

------
thatguy0900
I've been hoping that cheap Boston dynamics clones would start coming out. I
wonder how long it will take before something is really consumer affordable

~~~
candiodari
I wonder about that. Quite a few twitter replies about this being stolen
technology. Not even replicated. Stolen.

~~~
thatguy0900
Would anybody really be surprised?

